# plugged duct-- how to prevent mastitis?



## anabean (May 1, 2003)

i have a plugged duct. this is the 3rd day.
on the first day i developed a bit of a fever, but was able to stop it from evolving into full blown mastitis somehow. did a lot of hot compresses and it's better now. but it's still a bit sore and red and hard.

how can i prevent it from becoming mastitis? it seems to be resolving itself, but i just want to make sure, since this is day 3 and it's still sore.

any suggestions will be appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I have had five bad plugged ducts so far, and have never had mastitis, so I hope I can help!

As soon as I realize that I've got a plugged duct, I start drinking mother's milk tea. It seems to help get things flowing. I also start drinking a ton of water. I usually nurse until the plug is out, but since you're on day 3, I'd just suggest you nurse as much as possible. Point your baby's chin towards the plug. This can mean getting into some pretty funky nursing positions. At this point, my babies are really quite happy to comply because usually they get a huge rush of milk as soon as they get the plug flowing. If your baby doesn't want to nurse, I would hand-express, trying to draw the milk from the plug (I do this by putting my thumb where the plug is). I also find soaking my breasts in a hot bath works well, and it also helps to get me relaxed since my immediate response to a plugged duct is usually some form of panic.

Keep taking your temperature and monitoring things. I would be concerned about it still being hard on day 3. Maybe have someone give you a breast massage while your baby nurses using olive oil. Tell them not to massage so deeply that it hurts, more a sort of tickling massage, starting at the base of your breast and moving down toward the nipple.

I hope you feel better soon!

Lex


----------



## pottermamma (Nov 27, 2001)

my midwife recommended I have Beladonna 200 on hand just in case I got a plugged duct...she said, take it right away (I know you are on day 3 but still might do the trick) and it almost always gets everything going and avoids mastitis all together.
Hope you are able to keep the mastitis away!!


----------



## buttercup (Dec 18, 2002)

I exclusively pump now, but I did bf my ds for a short time after he was born. I developed a blocked duct and mastisis w/in a week. I can't tell you how to prevent mastisis, but I can tell you how I got my milk duct unclogged. The doc told me to position the baby's chin in the direction of the plugged duct. I guess the suction is more powerful. Since my clogged duct was next to my armpits, I had to hold ds in a football hold. I did that for a short time and eventually had to just pump because I was so ill. I wish I had known about how severe it can get because I would have gone to the doctor earlier. I was ill and in bed for a week.

That is interesting about Mothers milk tea. I'll have to try that sometime (hopefully I won't have too)


----------



## muse (Apr 17, 2002)

-cabbage leaves! directly on the breast, they draw out the heat/infection and loosen things
-belladonna and phytolacca (homeopathic remedies)
-hot compresses and hot showers
-lots of fluids
-LOTS of nursing on the affected side
***REST***

Mother's Milk (Traditional medicines) is excellent throughout breastfeeding yrs.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)

What worked for me awhile back was massage massage massage! I would milk the area that was clogged in the shower and throughout the day. As long as the milk isn't sitting in the duct helps I guess. I like the other ideas you have here too.


----------



## anabean (May 1, 2003)

thanks for all the great suggestions. it seems to have cleared completely. woohoo!

i'm so glad it didn't get worse. whew!


----------

